# [SOLVED] wireless can't connect to VPN through router



## pgomes (May 12, 2010)

Hi, my sister came to visit and needed to do some work so i invited her to the house since i have wireless internet. She can connect to the internet with no problem but, when she tries to log in to her work VPN, it just shows "acquiring ip" and that's it. It never connects. We went to our local McDonald's that has free WiFi and she could get the VPN with no problem. I have the Linksys router, WRT54GS2 V1. I've contacted their support both online via live chat and by phone. They didn't even know what to tell me! They said maybe i needed to open up my ports. They emailed me some instructions, which reads like a foreign language to me. I did my best numerous times and still get nothing. I don't want my sister to have to go buy an aircard at Best Buys when i know this can be fixed. Any suggestions than giving up?
Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: wireless can't connect to VPN through router*

What specific VPN client does she use? Have you reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigured? Default should be for passthrough of VPN requests.


----------



## pgomes (May 12, 2010)

*Re: wireless can't connect to VPN through router*



johnwill said:


> What specific VPN client does she use? Have you reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigured? Default should be for passthrough of VPN requests.


The VPN is Sonicwall..she doesn't know anything else other than that. When i purchased the router, i really didn't set it up with certain settings. My husband was using his mini notebook just fine, basically to get onto the net. I did try resetting it, even went as far as unplugging and replugging again. On the settings page of the router, i don't see anything about VPN's, is this normal for some?
Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: wireless can't connect to VPN through router*

Hello,

Let's try some simple solutions and see if she can connect to her work's VPN.

Bypass the router, have her connect directly to the modem, then see if she can connect.

From her wireless connection have her use Public DNS's

If none of the above works, post back here and we can open up ports/forward Ports in your router. Have your router's LogIn ready for this.

An update will be appreciated.


----------



## pgomes (May 12, 2010)

*Re: wireless can't connect to VPN through router*



2xgrump said:


> Hello,
> 
> Let's try some simple solutions and see if she can connect to her work's VPN.
> 
> ...


Ok, she will be coming by in the morning but, i won't be home until afternoon to do this to try this out. And to clarify, she should go to the Public DNS site on her laptop? Or, should i enter it on my router setup page? Thanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: wireless can't connect to VPN through router*

See if bypassing the router would for her and if she likes the idea. If she prefers a wireless connection she can move around your house then she can configure Google's Public DNS's in her laptop not in the router.. The full direction is also included in the link that I have provided.


----------



## pgomes (May 12, 2010)

*Re: wireless can't connect to VPN through router*



2xgrump said:


> See if bypassing the router would for her and if she likes the idea. If she prefers a wireless connection she can move around your house then she can configure Google's Public DNS's in her laptop not in the router.. The full direction is also included in the link that I have provided.


The Google's Public DNS solved the problem! Thanks so much for your time and help in this matter!!

ray:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: wireless can't connect to VPN through router*

You're Quite Welcome! That's great to hear.


> The Google's Public DNS solved the problem! Thanks so much for your time and help in this matter!!


----------

